# Walk away from inherited house?



## weidman (3 Nov 2012)

Hi All,

I've seen similar issues to mine on this site but my problem is slightly different, hope you may be able to offer some advise.
Myself and my younger sibling inherited our parents house following our fathers death. Probate and all other paperwork is done and dusted, no issues there.
The problem is the my younger sibling has moved into the property and will neither agree to sell it or buy out my share.  I know I can bring him to court and force a sale of the house but then all he'll do is move out, flip me the bird and wait for his half of the sale, should we manage to sell the house.
My issue is, I have little savings and a low income and am just about managing to pay all my own family bills.  If I have to prep our parents house for sale (it's needs quite a bit of work before it would be fit for viewing) as well as pay household charge (for this year), property tax, septic tank fees, house insurance etc etc - I simply can't afford to.
Should I just walk away and sign over the property to my younger sibling?
From the bit of research I've done there are better houses for sale than my parents in the same area, priced very low and these are not moving so I'm terrified that I'll be left stuck with the house.


----------



## truthseeker (3 Nov 2012)

Just put it up for sale as is. Dont do anything to it.

If you are willing to walk away then you must be willing to take a low offer just to get rid of it? Even if you only got 10k for it - itd still be 5k better in your pocket than not eh?

Personally Id rent my half to the dirtiest smelliest nastiest loud most annoying individual I could find and see how the sibling likes living with them. Preferably someone who has a screaming baby or needs somewhere to practice the drums.


----------



## Padraigb (4 Nov 2012)

Who is the executor of the will?

I am intrigued by the suggestion that all the paperwork is done and dusted when there is an unresolved issue concerning what is probably the major asset of the estate.


----------



## weidman (4 Nov 2012)

We're both joint executors.
There was no issues with paperwork as it was only after all was completed that the other party decided he wanted to move in and said he'd buy me out within a few months.  Once he moved in though, I was told to get lost.
My mistake for letting him move in but show me someone who hasn't made mistakes.


----------



## NOAH (4 Nov 2012)

I dont want to do a damper but can you sell it without his agreement? ie it can take forever.


----------



## Padraigb (4 Nov 2012)

A joint executorship is difficult if the executors have a fundamental disagreement.

Has the property been transferred to anybody, or is it still an asset of the estate?


----------



## weidman (5 Nov 2012)

The property is in the names of both myself and my brother.
NOAH - Can sell it without his agreement but need to get a court oder for sale.


----------

